# Balloon Penis



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

My baby is intact and his penis blows up like a balloon almost every time he pees. I know this because we use Elimination communication and he uses the potty to pee in. I have assumed this is normal because I read that this can happen with intact kids. Anyway, I just thought, I'd check with others.
Thanks,


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Yep, it's absolutely normal. It shows that his foreskin is separating from the glans but is not ready for retraction yet because the foreskin opening has not become elastic yet. There is absolutely nothing to worry about.

Frank


----------



## Tinijocaro (Jan 4, 2003)

I have two intact sons, 9 and 5. The 9 year old's still balloons, while the 5 year old's never did that I know of. Completely normal.


----------



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks all! I figured it was normal but it gets so big. He has a nice crooked stream though.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Yep, Bran's does this too...gives me enough time to either grab a wipe to cover it up, or duck before the shower! LOL!


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

Question . . . does this ballooning sorta look like the child has an erection? My son's intact penis grows right before he has to pee but I'm not sure if it is this ballooning. It looks more like an erection. Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

My best guess it that it's just an erection. Not being able to see it, it's hard to say for sure. If it's ballooning, the end over the glans will swell up during elimination and will then go back down after finishing. It's not the entire penis.

Frank


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

No this is most definately the entire thing!! So why does my son get an erection everytime he has to pee? It goes away right after he is done.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Many, I mean Many, men get what is often called a PEE-on before urinating. I think as boys grow it becomes less often.

I bet if you asked your mate he will admit that in the morning sometimes he might get a little "stiff" upon waking (hence the term "pee-on"). The only reason they are erect is because they HAVE TO PEE.

More medically put men use the same parts to urinate and to have sex. Men have cylinder type sturctures (Corpora Cavernosa) that help them urinate and ejaculate. They fill with blood and help erect the penis. I think in baby boys sometimes the signals are not as accurate as they are in adults.
*******
Edited because I could have my male parts wrong on what helps urinate and ejaculate it could be the corpus spongiosum.


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

That is good to know about the ballooning thing. I never knew that that can happen and now if it ever does, I wont freak out. My ds gets an erection too right before he pees. I didnt know morning wood was related to peeing! LOL You learn something new everyday!


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

These erections are spontaneous and may be connected to waking and urinating. I saw this on a Discovery Channel show a year or so ago so I don't have many details or links. It was very different than what I would have expected. I'll try to explain without writing a book.

What causes an erection is blood flowing into the core of the penis. The control mechanism is valves on the in and out side. Normally, the valve on the outbound side is open and there is little pressure built up but during an erection this valve relaxes and mostly closes causing retention of the blood and an erection. This was demonstrated at a medical conference by a researcher who injected himself with a relaxer drug and he became erect and maintained this erection during the entire speech. He walked up and down the aisles showing and letting the other doctors there examine this drug induced erection. (My thinking at the time was "I couldn't do that!)

Anyway, it was to demonstrate that an erection was caused by relaxation instead of tensing the vascular system as most thought. I suspect that erections in babies, pre-elimination erections and "morning wood" erections are caused by this relaxation. In young children, it probably has to do with them not having full control of this relaxing and tensing of the vascular system and in all men the waking state probably causes some confusion to the body as to whether it should tense or relax but after a few minutes, it gets itself sorted out and figures out that it should be tensed so as to not be erect.

Frank


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankly Speaking*
This was demonstrated at a medical conference by a researcher who injected himself with a relaxer drug and he became erect and maintained this erection during the entire speech. He walked up and down the aisles showing and letting the other doctors there examine this drug induced erection. (My thinking at the time was "I couldn't do that!)

Dang! And I missed it!?!?!














:


----------

